# Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

* Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden​*Quelle:
http://www.frankenpost.de/regional/...heit-Fische-verenden-qualvoll;art2388,5098858

Laut Frankenpost verendeten tausende Fische, vor allem Hechte Zander und Karpfen, aber auch ein über 2 m langer Waller, im Westsee bei Bad Staffelstein..

Ursache sei ein durch den Wetterumschwung angetossenen "Algensterben", was dem See Sauerstoff entzogen hätte.

Der See wäre mit ca. 20 Hektar und "nur" bis 3 m Tiefe relativ flach, so das sich keine Schichtung einstellen würde..

------------------------------------------------------------------​
Ich warte bei solchen Meldungen nur wieder drauf, dass nun welche kommen und den Anglern wegen ein paar Kilo Futter an den Karren fahren wollen..

Ob da vielleicht nicht eher die Landwirtschaft, auch gerade die "biologische" durch Gülle verklappen auf den Feldern, was dann in solche Gewässer gespült wird, auch ein Grund sein könnte, wird man wohl nie erfahren, wenn man in fütternden Anglern schnell einen Grund finden würde........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Siehe dazu auch:
https://www.tvo.de/mediathek/video/...ffelstein-vier-tonnen-toter-fisch-im-westsee/


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Ganz klar. Keine Karpfen = mehr Sauerstoff für die übrigen Fische.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

es nu wieder ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich warte bei solchen Meldungen nur wieder drauf, dass nun welche kommen und den Anglern wegen ein paar Kilo Futter an den Karren fahren wollen..
> 
> .....
> 
> Ob da vielleicht nicht eher die Landwirtschaft, auch gerade die "biologische" durch Gülle verklappen auf den Feldern, was dann in solche Gewässer gespült wird, auch ein Grund sein könnte, wird man wohl nie erfahren, wenn man in fütternden Anglern schnell einen Grund finden würde........



Der Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser spielt natürlich eine große Rolle und da kann bei einem 20ha-Gewässer auch der Angler seinen Teil beitragen, aber da spielen immer viele Aspekte rein.  

Mein Verein musste vor 2 Wochen ein Notabfischen in  Zuchtweihern durchführen, weil aufgrund der Wetterereignisse der Sauerstoffgehalt in den Gewässern kollabiert ist. So was passiert nicht oft und hängt dieses Jahr sicher mit der Wetterfolge zusammen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Nächste, ähnliche Meldung, diesmal Altlußheim:
http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mann...000-fische-bei-altlussheim-verendet-1.2971118


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Wir hatten im letzten Jahr ein ähnliches Problem, das in Süddeutschland wohl die meisten Flachwasserseen hatten und noch haben.
Vorraussetzungen, eutropher See , nicht tiefer wie bis zu 4 m. Lange wenige Niederschlag und wenig Starkwind. Die Algen blühen dann ohne Ende, da wird schon jede Nacht der Sauerstoff knapp. Dann der Wetterwechsel. Alles bleibt gleich, bloß Nachts wird es sehr kalt. Dann sterben schlagartig die Algen ab und der See ist weitgehend Sauerstofffrei. Es kommen dann die Blaualgen verstärkt auf aber die produzieren kaum Sauerstoff. Wenn keine Hilfe von aussen kommt sterben goße Mengen Fische.
Das bischen Futter, selbst wenn einige Irre zentnerweise Boilies reinkippen, ist in einem größeren See für die Eutrophierung unbedeutend und deshalb auch nicht ursächlich für so eine Situation.
Wir haben uns intensiv mit diesemThema beschäftigt und haben auch vom zuständigen Ministerium die Auskunft, dass alle ähnliche Seen ähnliche Probleme hatten und haben. Und bei der sich ändernden Wettersituation ist mit solchen Ereignissen regelmäßig zu rechnen. Oder man gestaltet die Gewässer gründlich um.


----------



## Hezaru (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Bei unter 1mg Sauerstoff wird wohl nicht viel (nix) überbleiben auser Giebel.
Bei einem 20ha See bis 3m Wassertiefe wunder ich mich schon ein bischen.
Da waren wohl viel zu wenig Karpfen drin um eine ausreichende Wassertrübung zu erreichen.
Mit solchen Wetterlagen ist jedes Jahr zu rechnen und wenn die Wassertrübung zu gering ist ist einfach ein Risiko da.
Mit Gülle und Landwirtschaft hat das nicht viel zu tun. Ein Starkregen und es sind genug Nährstoffe für Algen im Gewässer.


----------



## Mulich (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Dann wird wohl der Max-Eyth-See auch bald wieder an der Reihe sein. Der war am Sonntag mal wieder glibbrig-grün.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Ich weiß nicht, wie Wassertrübung das Fischsterben verhindern könnte. 
Das ist eher eine Ursache, wenn zu wenig Licht an den Bodengrund gelangt, wachsen nur Algen und keine höheren Pflanzen. Algen gehen meistens alle auf ein Mal drauf, wodurch viel fein verteilte, tote Biomasse im Wasser zersetzt werden muss. Bei höheren Pflanzen oder Laub läuft das langsamer ab, sonst wären in jedem wärmeren Herbst etliche Gewässer duch das herabfallende Laub vom Umkippen bedroht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Komischerweise schmeissen aber Teichwirte bei Algen immer gerne Karpfen rein, weil durch die Wassetrübung Algenwachstum verhindert wird (werden soll), und in reinen Karpfenzucht/mastteichen findeste auch fast nie Algen. 

Aber da kenn ich mich nicht so aus..........


----------



## phirania (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Das gleiche Spiel hatten wir im letzten Jahr auch bei uns am See...
Gottseidank hat sich der Bestand wieder erholt.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Wenn von Anfang an durch Karpfen z.B. das Wasser getrübt wird, kommt es nicht zu diesen Algenexplosionen, außer es kommt Gülle oder ähnliches rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Danke Peter, schon, das von Dir als Teichbetreiber/Züchter  zu hören, dass da was dran ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komischerweise schmeissen aber Teichwirte bei Algen immer gerne Karpfen rein, weil durch die Wassetrübung Algenwachstum verhindert wird (werden soll), und in reinen Karpfenzucht/mastteichen findeste auch fast nie Algen.
> 
> Aber da kenn ich mich nicht so aus..........



Das funktioniert so auch, aber nur in der Karpfenzucht. Dazu muss das Wasser so lebensfeindlich sein, dass nicht mal die opportunistischsten Algen eine Massenvermehrung hin bekommen, also wenig Licht durch gelösten Schlamm oder Lehm.
In einem flachen Karpfenteich kann man ohne Fischsterben einen sehr hohen P-Gehalt erreichen, in dem man die ans Phosphat gebundenen, sauerstoffzehrenden Prozesse der Pflanzen und Algen durch Entzug von Licht auf ein erträgliches Niveau drosselt.
Wie so ein Gewässer unter der Wasseroberfläche aussieht, lässt sich nur ertasten, grüne Blätter wird man jedenfalls nicht finden. Optimale Lösung gegen Fischsterben?:q


----------



## Jose (22. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

...wenigstens haben die keine schmerzen empfunden... :g


auch wenn ich da einen gewissen widerspruch zwischen trööt-titel und nocirezeptorengedöns sehe


----------



## Hezaru (23. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Bei uns ist es so das die Teiche oft nur bis zu 1m Wassertiefe haben und nen unsicheren Wasserzulauf.
Las in so nen Teich mal 3 Monate kein Wasser zulaufen was hier nicht selten ist.
Das Wasser wird warm und hat eine enorme Plantonproduktion.
Für Algen natürlich auch ideal.
Aber Algen brauchen Licht und wenn pro Hecktar mal 1000kg Karpfen wühlen und Schwebstoffe aufwirbeln wird es für die Algen eng mit dem Licht. Das vermindert so gesehen zwar den Ertrag pro Hecktar, verhindert aber dafür das Verzehren des Sauerstoffs im Wasser beim Absterben der Algen durch Bakterien.
Bei uns heisen diese flachen Gewässer Karpfenteiche. Einfach deshalb weil sie ohne eine ausreichende Gewässertrübung veralgen und kippen.
Aber no Problem.
Sowas kauft dann der LBV oder ähnliche mit 80% (oder mehr)  Zuschuss (Schätzung) auf.


----------



## Nidderauer (23. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Algenblüte... was blüht denn da, kann mir vielleicht mal jemand den Begriff erklären? Eigentlich blüht da nämlich nix, weil tote Algen nicht blühen können.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dazu muss das Wasser so lebensfeindlich sein, dass nicht mal die opportunistischsten Algen eine Massenvermehrung hin bekommen, also wenig Licht durch gelösten Schlamm oder Lehm.


 
 So rein theoretisch müssten sich die opportunistischen Algen ab einem gewissen Punkt doch selbst das Licht wegnehmen? Und zwar nicht schlagartig, sondern schleichend. Je mehr grüne Schwebealgen in den oberen Wasserschichten vorhanden sind, desto weniger Licht kommt nach unten hin durch. Was eben auch das Algenwachstum bremst.

 Da sind schon noch andere Umstände mit verantwortlich. Dass die toten Algen dann nicht nur keinen Sauerstoff mehr produzieren, sondern zusätzlichen Sauerstoff zehren, vorrangig am Gewässergrund, weil sie dorthin absinken, ist ja mehr oder weniger als gesichert anzusehen.

 Wenn dann keine Sauerstoffeinträge z.B. durch Wind erfolgen, kann es schnell zappenduster ausschauen für die Fische.  



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wie so ein Gewässer unter der Wasseroberfläche aussieht, lässt sich nur ertasten, grüne Blätter wird man jedenfalls nicht finden. Optimale Lösung gegen Fischsterben?:q


 
 Ich würde sagen, man versucht da erstmal streng nach wissenschaftlichen Aspekten vorzugehen.

 Da gibt's zum Beispiel das hier:





 Und das hier:




 Da steht sogar eine Telefonnummer drauf, da ruft man an und erkundigt sich, ab welcher Konzentration im Wasser das Mittel giftig für die Grünalgen ist und es zum Algensterben kommt. Das müssen die ja wissen, sonst wüßten die ja nicht, dass es giftig ist :m.

 Und dann führt man bei solchen Vorkommnissen einfach eine Wasseruntersuchung durch und verklagt dann den Verursacher, der da offensichtlich nicht sachgerecht gearbeitet hat, auf Schadenersatz.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Ladi74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Hier der nächste Teich, den es erwischt hat:http://http://www.mz-web.de/landkre...assenhaft-tote-tiere-in-der-karoline-24785710

In der gedruckten Zeitungsausgabe war der Artikel viel länger v.a. stand dort, dass das Wasser milchig aussehen und chemisch riechen soll.

Noch einer!
http://http://www.tagesspiegel.de/b...nburg-mit-dem-regen-kam-der-tod/13966270.html
Den letzten Absatz sollte man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Sneep (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Laut Frankenpost verendeten tausende Fische, vor allem Hechte Zander und Karpfen, aber auch ein über 2 m langer Waller, im Westsee bei Bad Staffelstein.
Ursache sei ein durch den Wetterumschwung angetossenen "Algensterben", was dem See Sauerstoff entzogen hätte.Der See wäre mit ca. 20 Hektar und "nur" bis 3 m Tiefe relativ flach, so das sich keine Schichtung einstellen würde.

Ich warte bei solchen Meldungen nur wieder drauf, dass nun welche kommen und den Anglern wegen ein paar Kilo Futter an den Karren fahren wollen.

_Hallo,
Damit du nicht umsonst gewartet hast. Hier ist er.
Nicht wegen ein paar Kilo, wegen ein paar Tonnen schon.

_Ob da vielleicht nicht eher die Landwirtschaft, auch gerade die "biologische" durch Gülle verklappen auf den Feldern, was dann in solche Gewässer gespült wird, auch ein Grund sein könnte, wird man wohl nie erfahren, wenn man in fütternden Anglern schnell einen Grund finden würde........
_Es geht nicht um die Tagesration, sondern um dass was im bisherigen Leben des Sees eingebracht wurde.
Es gibt keine Informationen über die tieferen Ursachen der Überdüngung, klar ist aber sofort, wir waren es nicht.
Den üblichen Verdächtigen hat man auch schon ausgemacht. Der Bauer wars. Der ist es oft aber eben nicht immer.
_
Das war eindeutig die Landwirtschaft, alles andere wäre reine Spekulation.:q

Dann als Empfehlung den Besatz mit Karpfen anzupreisen um den Algen das Licht zu nehmen ist ist aber etwas sehr kurz gedacht. Damit löse ich das Problem nicht, die Nährstoffe bleiben.Durch das fehlende Licht erreiche ich zunächst einmal eine deutliche Verringerung an Fischnahrung. In der Zucht gibt es dann einen halben Sack Getreide extra.

Überdüngung ist im Fischteich eh kein Problem, hier entnehme ich jede Menge durch die entnommenen Fische. Hier ist eher das Problem, diese Nährstoffe wieder zu ersetzen. Also genau das Gegenteil vom Anglergewässer.
Deshalb sollte man hier keine solchen Vergleiche anstellen.
sneep


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



Sneep schrieb:


> Laut Frankenpost verendeten tausende Fische, vor allem Hechte Zander und Karpfen, aber auch ein über 2 m langer Waller, im Westsee bei Bad Staffelstein.
> Ursache sei ein durch den Wetterumschwung angetossenen "Algensterben", was dem See Sauerstoff entzogen hätte.Der See wäre mit ca. 20 Hektar und "nur" bis 3 m Tiefe relativ flach, so das sich keine Schichtung einstellen würde.
> 
> Ich warte bei solchen Meldungen nur wieder drauf, dass nun welche kommen und den Anglern wegen ein paar Kilo Futter an den Karren fahren wollen.
> ...



Ich verstehe dein Weltbild nicht so recht. Aus welchen Gründen schließt du darauf, dass im betreffenden See auf die durch Angler eingebrachte Futtermenge gerechnet weniger Fisch entnommen wurde als z.B. in fränkischen Weihern? 

Ich komme gerade von einem Vereinsfischen zurück. Da wurden von 30 Leuten mal locker ca. 60 kg Fisch aus dem See entnommen.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Bayerische Verhältnisse kann man ebenso nicht auf andere Bundesländer übertragen, nicht überall muss jeder gefangene Fisch tot geprügelt werden.
Wobei mich dieses Vereinsfischen schon verwundert, ich dachte von Behörden wird das nur aus Gründen der Hege zugelassen und z.B. nicht auf Besatzfische.

Sicherlich, in vielen Fällen kann die Landwirtschaft durchaus die Hauptursache sein. 

Jedoch kenne ich Beispiele, wo keine Landwirtschaft in direkter Nähe betrieben wurde und dennoch ein Aussticken erfolgte (kleine Seen, stark beangeln und Karpfenbesatz etc.).



> Ich verstehe dein Weltbild nicht so recht. Aus welchen Gründen schließt  du darauf, dass im betreffenden See auf die durch Angler eingebrachte  Futtermenge gerechnet weniger Fisch entnommen wurde als z.B. in  fränkischen Weihern?
> 
> Ich komme gerade von einem Vereinsfischen zurück. Da wurden von 30 Leuten mal locker ca. 60 kg Fisch aus dem See entnommen.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Also ich gehe davon aus, das in den Seen, das ökologische Gleichgewicht nicht stimmt. 

Ein klarer See muss noch lange keine Blaualgen hervorbringen. Ein ausgewogener Pflanzenhaushalt verhinder oder minimiert das. 

Vor allem bei Kiesweier, und Stauseen, fehlt das. Da die Pflanzen künstlich eingebracht werden müssten und geg. auch entsprechende Zonen für das gedeien vorhanden sein müssten oder Angelegt werden müssen.
Unterwasserpflanzen produzieren bekantlich Sauerstoff und verhidern Blaualgen. Die richtigen Sorten sterben auch erst im späten Herbst ab. Da ist das Wasser kälter und der Sauerstoff kein Thema mehr.

Also dafür sorgen, dass ausreichend Zonen mit U-Pflanzen vorkommen (Krautbänke).

Und das Wasser versuchen einen tick saurer zu bekommen. (Z.B. Sumpfgebiet(e) anlegen.  
Evtl. gibts noch anderes.
Eigentlich muss man sich nur das von Seen abschauen, die das Problem nicht haben.

Oder der betreibende Angelverein legt sich eine Biogasanlage zu und fischt die Algen dafür ab.  


mfg
NM


----------



## Laichzeit (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

"Das Leben kommt zurück"
http://www.radio-plassenburg.de/das...e-bad-staffelstein-kann-sich-erholen-3630763/


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Bayerische Verhältnisse kann man ebenso nicht auf andere Bundesländer übertragen, nicht überall muss jeder gefangene Fisch tot geprügelt werden.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

[sorry, ist ja offtopic hier, bin selber drauf reingefallen, daher edit]....


----------



## Nidderauer (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> "Das Leben kommt zurück"



Wenn die Ursache bäuerlicher Natur ist, dann sind das erst die Auswirkungen der Sikkation (Reifespritzung des Getreides vor der Ernte). Und da wurde dieses Jahr viel gespritzt, aufgrund des zu feuchten/unbeständigen Sommers.

Unkrautvernichtungsmaßnahmen mit dem selben Mittel stehen den Gewässern noch bevor ab Oktober. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass da nix Grünes mehr drin ist, sonst geht das traurige Schauspiel von Vorne los.

Hier in Sachsen sind übrigens auch alle Gewässer mit Zuläufen aus landwirtschaftlich genutzten Gebieten betroffen, also vor allem die Talsperren.

Die haben aber fast alle Vorsperren, in denen sich große Teile des Gifts totlaufen. Da ist die Grundfarbe des Wassers braun. Kommt es da aber erneut zu einem Wirkstoffeintrag, läuft das quasi "ungenutzt" durch die Vorsperren durch und richtet dann in den Hauptsperren die Schäden an.

Gut zu sehen ist das derzeit an der Talsperre Koberbach. Die Vorsperre ist braun, aber nicht ganz klar, aber ohne jeglichen Schmierfilm auf der Oberfläche und an der Hauptsperre gehen vom Einlaufbereich ausgehend sofort die Grünalgen kaputt. Ich hatte vorgestern leider keinen Foto dabei, um das mal zu dokumentieren. Da fährt auch so ein Boot rum, was an einen Minenräumpanzer erinnert. Damit wollen die wohl den grünen Film auf der Wasseroberfläche der Hauptsperre zerschlagen, der ist nämlich ziemlich zäh... Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand die Tage mal dort vorbei und dokumentiert das. Auch der erste Seitenteich (mit Minizulauf vom Acker) am Autokino ist höchst interessant, da sieht man sofort, welcher Bauer ebenfalls ein großes A....... ist.

Bin nur froh, dass es rund um Leipzig einige Tagebausseen ohne Zulauf gibt, ansonsten würde das hier zappenduster ausschauen mit der Anglerei.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Den Westsee habe ich mir mal bei Google Earth angeschaut, der hat keinen oberirdischen Zufluss und verglichen mit anderen Seen, recht wenig Ackerland am Ufer. Das "klassische" Umkippen durch Algenblüte, gefolgt vom Absterben und wenig Wind ist da wahrscheinlicher.
Glyphosat kann übrigens sowohl abtöten, als auch düngen. Am Ende der Abbaukette des Herbizids bleibt unter anderem Phosphat zurück.
Aus der Ferne eine Ursache zu finden, ist aber eher der Blick in die Glaskugel.


----------



## Nidderauer (24. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Eigentlich schaut der See auf G-Earth tatsächlich nicht so schlecht aus.

Die Frage ist halt, ob das Ackerland oder Weideland ist. 

https://www.google.de/maps/@50.1080928,10.9645803,258m/data=!3m1!1e3

Es schaut eher nach Ackerland aus. Und das kann schon genügen, um da unschöne Begleiterscheinungen hervorzurufen. 

Welche Rolle spielt bei der ganzen Geschichte eigentlich der Schlammsee? Ist das so eine Art Absetzbecken und wenn ja für was? So dolle schaut das Wasser dort auch nicht aus...

 Edit: Und im Originaltext der Frankenpost steht auch was von Zulauf. Zitat:
"Zudem wurden am Zulauf Temperaturen von 19,7 und am Ablauf von 18,8 Grad Celsius und ein PH-Wert von 7,5 gemessen." (Hoffe, das geht so in Ordnung mit dem Zitat, ansonsten bitte löschen).

 So wie das gesamte Areal ausschaut, wird das Wasser wohl von einem in den nächsten See überlaufen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Jo, wie man sieht, sind nur Wiesen daneben.
Wurde zu der Zeit dort Gülle ausgebracht?
Wenn nicht, kann ich keinen Grund für landwirtschaftlichen Eintrag erkennen.

Wieso macht der hiesige Angelverein keine Zu- Abflüssee zum Main?

Ansonsten sehe ich meinen vorherigen Kommentar bestärkt.

PS: Der Main ist ja dort wunderbooor.


mfg
NM


----------



## Sneep (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Hallo,

natürlich kennt hier niemand die Ursache.
Trotzdem stehen bereits die Unschuldigen und die Verdächtigen fest.

@Naturliebhaber

Ich kenne wahrlich viele Gewässer und sehe ja was da läuft.
Deshalb komme ich immer mehr zu dem Schluss, dass man Gewässer nicht an jeden verpachten sollte.
Das ist aber kein Weltbild, sondern ein Standpunkt.

Ansonsten glaube ich auch weiterhin, dass in einem Fischteich mehr entnommen wird  als in einem Angelgewässer. Der Fischteich wird im Herbst ganz abgefischt, das sind 100% und die Fische sind als Winzlinge hinein gekommen.Da entnehme ich jede Menge Nährstoffe. Wenn bei einer Angelveranstaltung je Angler 20kg entnommen werden, sind die erfahrungsgemäß nicht als Brut besetzt worden
Ein großer Teil der Vereine besetzen mehr als sie entnehmen,
vor allem in Cyprinidengewässern.

Da reicht ein Blick in die Fangauswertung.

sneeP


----------



## Nidderauer (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



Sneep schrieb:


> natürlich kennt hier niemand die Ursache.
> Trotzdem stehen bereits die Unschuldigen und die Verdächtigen fest.


 
 Es wird ja auch nicht wirklich ernsthaft nach einem Verursacher gesucht. Das bietet nicht nur Raum für Spekulationen, sondern führt auch dazu, dass das immer wieder passieren kann.

 Glücklicherweise kam hier aber noch nicht der Hinweis, dass es sich bei den verendeten Fischen vermutlich um degenerierte Lebensformen handelt und das nächste mal bei Besatzfischen doch gefälligst auf Fische von Züchter Y aus Z zurückgegriffen werden muss


----------



## Mart Kong (25. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Mich würde ja interessieren, ob der FW und THW Einsatz in Bayern kostenpflichtig ist(in Sachsen wäre er das). Wenn die Pächter das zahlen müssen, sind die zu beschaffenden Besatzfische Peanuts.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Hallo Niddauer,
Viele hir an Bord sind sehr schnell wenns um aburteilen geht. 

Zur FFW:
Solche Einsätze sind kostenpflichtig, wenn das nicht unter der Rubrik "Übung" läuft. Wenns eine vernünftige FFW ist, setzt die bei der Naturkatastrophe eine Übung an.

Wenns eine BerufsFFW ist, wirds evtl. auf Bezahlen rauslaufen. 

Damit hätte sich die Anbindung an den Main auch bezahlen lassen. 

Hoffe die Feuerwehr welche auch immer springt in die Presche und der Bewirtschafter agiert jetzt mit dem Geld.

mfg
NM


----------



## Nidderauer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Viele hir an Bord sind sehr schnell wenns um aburteilen geht.


 
 So viele Möglichkeiten gibt's in diesem Fall auch nicht.

 Vom Zeitpunkt her kommt schon am ehesten Gülle als Ursache in Frage. 

 Glyphosat wird eher im Juli und dann wieder ab Oktober eingesetzt.

 Der PH-Wert von 7,5 am Zulauf ist schon ein sicheres Indiz für unverrottete Gülle (warum die nicht verrottet, da kann man ggfls. mal übers Futter nachdenken und was da drin ist, was die Mikroorganismen killt |uhoh.

http://www.uni-ulm.de/fileadmin/website_uni_ulm/nugi/Experimente/Grundlagen/pH-Wert/PH-Wert_Tier.pdf

 Und bei diesen Voraussetzungen kommt eben nur die Wiese westlich in Betracht oder ein Eintrag über andere südlich gelegene Felder, der dann beispielsweise über den Schlammsee weitergeleitet worden ist.

 Wetter kann man wohl ausschließen, es gibt ja noch einen Mittelsee und einen Ostsee, die waren denselben Bedingungen ausgesetzt.

 Und wenn du glaubst, dass ein ständiger Zulauf die Lösung aller Probleme darstellt, dann irrst Du.

 Zu den bereits genannten Belastungen aus der Landwirtschaft kommen dann mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit noch Funghizid und Insektizidbelastung im Frühjahr hinzu. Und damit ist es nahezu unmöglich, dass sich dort eine stabile Unterwasserpflanzenfauna entwickelt, die die Schwebealgenbildung abmindert. Auf dem schwarzen stinkenden Schlamm, der sich in vielen Talsperren gebildet hat wächst genau garnix Grünes. Todeszonen sind das.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Der PH-Wert von 7,5 am Zulauf ist schon ein sicheres Indiz für unverrottete Gülle (warum die nicht verrottet, da kann man ggfls. mal übers Futter nachdenken und was da drin ist, was die Mikroorganismen killt |uhoh.

*Man kann über das AB sagen was man möchte, es ist fast immer lehrreich, zumindest aber lustig.  
Wieso sind 7,5 ein Beleg für Gülle. Ich kenne eine Menge Gewässer mit einem vergleichbaren PH, aber ohne jede Art von Gülle
*

Insektizidbelastung im Frühjahr hinzu. Und damit ist es nahezu unmöglich, dass sich dort eine stabile Unterwasserpflanzenfauna entwickelt, die die Schwebealgenbildung abmindert. 

*Ob das nicht eher die Karpfen oder Graser schuld sind?

Hier werden wieder mal von dir Zusammenhänge konstituiert, da graut es der Sau. Diese einseitige Festlegung auf die Landwirtschaft ist doch durch nichts belegt. Andere mögliche Ursache blendest du aus. 
Das ist doch nicht ernst zu nehmen.

*
 Grüße Sven[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nidderauer (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



Sneep schrieb:


> *lustig *



Nö sowas finde ich absolut unlustig. Vor allem wenn alle Talsperren mit Zufluß aus landwirtschaftlich genutzten Gebieten betroffen sind.

So schaute das hier die letzten Wochen fast überall aus oder hält immer noch an.





Interessant zu beobachten, wenn von heute auf morgen plötzlich der Tod um sich greift und die Algen killt:




Und die sorgen dann am Grund für den nur schwerlich verrottenden Schlamm.

Da wird dann auch langsam klar, warum Menschen wie Du so eine Mißgunst auf Karpfen und Graser verbreiten, die Verschlammung nimmt ja fast überall immer weiter zu.

Manchmal ist es besser, man macht den Gärtner zum Bock, weil er tatsächlich einer ist, statt umgekehrt.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Das Fischsterben geht doch weiter.
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberfranken/inhalt/fischsterben-bad-staffelstein-104.html


----------



## NaabMäx (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Hallo Niddauer,

ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. Könntest du mir die Fakten mitteilen, auf denen du deine Schuldzuweisungen in diesem Fränkischen See aufsetzt?
Mit Pauschalaussagen kann ich nix anfangen.

Prima wäre, wenn dies wie folgt aufgeschlüsselt wäre:
- Problem(e) 
- Analyse(n)
- Ursache(n) 
- Wirkung(n) 
- Lösung(en)


mfg
NM


----------



## Nidderauer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Leg Du doch die Analysen auf sämtliche in der näheren Umgebung ausgebrachten landwirtschaftlichen Gifte vor. 

 Oder sind mal wieder keine gemacht worden? So wie das immer ist.

 Im übrigen habe ich keine Lust, mich mit namenlosen Trollen zu unterhalten.

 Nenn doch mal deinen Namen, wenn Du Eier in der Hose hast.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Fischsterben geht doch weiter.


 
 Da sind ja wenigstens mal Bilder zu sehen. Manche Leichen kommen auch erst nach ein paar Tagen hoch.

 Das Wasser hat aber nix mehr mit den Bildern von G-Earth gemein. Das war mal Grün-Blau und jetzt hat es eine deutlich braune Grundfärbung. 

 Und das kann unmöglich in der Kürze der Zeit passiert sein. Wären da vor dem Wetterumschwung noch sauerstoffproduzierende Grünalgen gewesen, dann würde man Reste der abgestorbenen Algen jetzt noch deutlich erkennen können.

 Da liegt offenbar schon länger was im Argen. Es hat ja auch heftig geregnet, aber so heftig dann doch nicht, dass es einem 20 ha-See komplett die Färbung wechselt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## NaabMäx (29. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Na Niddauer,


Leute die zu schnell mit Ihrem Urtei sind haben wohl die kleineren Eier.
Du musst auch keine eigenen Wasser-Analysen erstellen nur die vorhandenen Erkentnisse zusammen tragen. Mir ist bis Dato nur das aus den Medien bekannt und das was zwischen den Zeilen steht.
Und alle Angler sind deswegen verärgert - nicht nur du.
Jedoch ohne tatsächlichen Nachweis eine Sau durchs Dorf treiben, halte nicht nur ich überzogen. 
Ich denke, dass der Angelverein, dass Wasserwirtschaftsamt oder die Polizei, falls es zur Anzeige gekommen ist, sich sehr wohl über solche Analysen her macht. Denn bei einem Nachweis von Gülle, Giften, auf der einzigen angrenzenden Wiese, müsste warhscheinlich der Bauer oder dessen Versicherung für den Schaden aufkommen - ob Fisch,  Feuerwehreinsatz und auch der Analyse, usw.

Anhand der jetzigen Fakten ist es jedoch eher ein hausgemachtes Problem. Jodoch um hir nicht auch vorschnell zu Urteilen, muss man die Ergebnise abwarten. Hoffe ein Vereinsmitglied postet was oder die Medien berichten.

mfg
NM


----------



## Nidderauer (29. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Denn bei einem Nachweis von Gülle, Giften, auf der einzigen angrenzenden Wiese, müsste warhscheinlich der Bauer oder dessen Versicherung für den Schaden aufkommen - ob Fisch, Feuerwehreinsatz und auch der Analyse, usw.
> 
> Anhand der jetzigen Fakten ist es jedoch eher ein hausgemachtes Problem. Jodoch um hir nicht auch vorschnell zu Urteilen, muss man die Ergebnise abwarten. Hoffe ein Vereinsmitglied postet was oder die Medien berichten.



Dazu muss der Nachweis aber auch vollständig geführt werden, da ist es nicht mit PH-Wert, Nitrat, etc.... getan.

 Da wird's wohl keine solchen Nachweise geben (ich lass mich gerne positiv überraschen:g) und am Schluß warens wieder die Karpfen und die blöden Karpfenangler mit ihrer elendigen Fütterei :m.

 Offensichtlich ist man sich in der Anglerschaft noch nicht überall im Klaren darüber, dass auch in der Landwirtschaft der Trend dahin geht, dass nur die Großen überleben werden.

 Und die können aufgrund der großen zu bewirtschaftenden Flächen mit möglichst wenig Personal natürlich auf alles Rücksicht nehmen, wie Wetter/Wind/Regen/...  #d Ironie aus.

 Und das hat fatale Folgen (nicht nur) für die Gewässer. Und wer heute noch denkt, dass an seinem Vereinssee alles in Ordnung ist, weil nebenan auf der Wiese nur einmal im Jahr ein bisserl Heu gemacht wird, der wird dann irgendwann auch blöd gucken, wenn der Grasschnitt mind. 3 mal jährlich in die Biogasanlage geht und nach jedem Schnitt Gülle ausgebracht wird. Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß.

 Und jeder betroffene Verein, der bei solchen Sachen keine vollumfänglichen Untersuchungen beauftragt, schaufelt sich am Ende sein eigenes Grab.


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Moin .

Klärt mich mal auf gibt es im Landesverband keine 

Gewässer untersuchungs stelle .

Wenn ja wäre diese doch hier gefordert.

Alles andere sind; wären doch nur vermutungen.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. September 2016)

*AW: Fische verenden qualvoll - Hechte, Zander und Karpfen ersticken zu Tausenden*

Hi zusammen, 
ich denke das geht unkomplizierter.

Irrgend  eimem hiesigen Vereinskammeraden wäre das Gülleausbringen sicher nicht  entgangen. Es grenzt ja nur 1 Wiese an. Ausserdem sähe man die  Hinterlassenschaften doch einige Zeit.Alleine desswegen hätte man  bereits etwas davon in den Medien oder vom Verein wahrnehmen müssen.

Da dem nicht so ist, schließe ich das nahezu aus.

Die Algenblüte kann auch ganz andere Ursachen haben.  

Das  z.B. bei Gewässern, bei denen landwirtsschaftliche Flächen mit  entsprechenden Vorgehen der Landwirte das durchaus eine Rolle spielen  kann, ist unumstritten. Nur eben nicht immer der Fall.

Also Faire  bleiben. Jeder ist solange Unschuldig bis die Schuld erwiesen ist. Das  gild auch für Karpfen und Karpfenangler oder deren Futter.   

Viel wichtiger ist doch jetzt, was man unternehmen muss, damit das nicht mehr passiert.  


mfg
N.M


----------

